# ?!
, :  https://youtu.be/8hOIycwZXgw 
 ...?

----------


## GVL224

"  "?

----------


## Karen

> "  "?

     .

----------

, ,   
   ? 
ĳ  . 
,     .
 ... )))

----------


## Karen

> , ,   
>    ? 
> ĳ  . 
> ,     .
>  ... )))

         ,  .

----------


## GVL224

:)

----------


## Karen

> :)

    ...

----------


## o

> ,  .

  ϳ ""  ))

----------


## Karen

> ϳ ""  ))

  "  "

----------

,       . 
  )

----------


## wap-poltava

- --... -   ....

----------

